# Debating Fostering VS Adopting...



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been thinking about this for a while since I've been having such success with my rats. I've fallen in love, learned so much about them, and I would like to do a little more for their species in general because they've done so much for me. I have been thinking about adopting a pair of females but recently started thinking about fostering a pair of females for a rescue until they find their forever home. It'll give me more experience with a different sex and gives me the chance to save a couple lives (while spoiling the heck out of them in the process)... 

I'm thinking I'd like to do this after the holidays since my house is currently overcome with decorations and I just offered to foster another guinea pig because the rescue I work with is having some issues with another case and needs to take in a bunch of babies. I want to help but not overwhelm myself which is easy to do when you foster (I'm learning lol)... 

Which do you think is the better option - Fostering a pair or adopting straight out?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Just make sure you can stand the heartbreak of giving them up if you foster. Personally, I could never do it because I fall in love with animals to easily and I would cry for days (maybe even months) after giving them up. Not everyone is like me, though, so if you can handle it, fostering is a good thing to do.

Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I already am in a foster program with a guinea pig rescue I work with... Yes, I've been bitten by the falling in love bug. LOL I kept one of my boys - Captain Jack Sparrow who is the most friendly piggie I've ever met. As much as it does hurt to let go, I know I did good and kept an innocent animal out of a shelter and in a warm, loving enviornment. (I'm actually picking up another piggie to foster tonight!) 

I just want to do good for the animals that made such a difference in my life.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*I have fostered many different animals over the years, I even participated as a puppy raiser for an assistance dog program for a while. I have always found that the benefits of fostering, far outweigh the heartbreak of giving them up. One thing that helped with that heartbreak, was asking the new family if I could check in with them in a month *the minimum amount of time I think for an animal to get really settled in and show it's true personality* That way, if the new home isn't working out, the people have an option to give the rat/animal back to you...or really show how loved, and special they have become to someone else. When you see something you loved, become the love of someone's life, it really warms your heart, and makes your sacrifice worth it.  *


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I think actually fostering is a great way to start.
I've seen quite a few people who have got rats straight away and either found they weren't exactly what they'd hoped, or even worse, loved them and then been highly allergic to them.
I always try to suggest to people to foster or at least play with someone's ratties before acquiring your own so you can get a good feel for what they're really like before committing yourself to them.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think I'm going to go with fostering some new ratties... Male or female, I guess it doesn't matter. My boys Cecil and Zeek have taught me (sometimes the hard way) what falling in love entails and if I can love just a couple more, for even just a couple days (or weeks or months or years..) until they can find a home that will love them just as much as I do, then I'll be happy I made a difference in their little eyes.... 

Allergic to rats? No way! I'm just allergic to when they pee on fabrics! LOL


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't give much on the Fostering vs. Adopting.

I'm actually allergic (actually allergic) To rat urine and that has never been a reason for me to give them up. I just clean their cage more often and always have my inhaler near the cage when I clean it. Soon I'm going to wear a painter's mask to help out more so I won't always need my Inhaler near by. I guess some people just don't think like that though.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't had any circumstances that I've had to give up an animal of mine and I hope it never comes to that! Even with Cecil (my bitey mcbiteypants), I figured out what triggered him to make him bite and figured he's just a crochety old man who doesn't like kids and made adjustments to my household for him. I've learned so much by just watching and interacting my all my animals. There is a part of me though deep down that feels like I'm "giving my animals up" when I foster and find them a new home. I just have to remind myself I did nothing wrong, the furry baby is going to a loving home, and to get ready to help the next little critter that scratches on my door needing help. 

I found that carefresh ultra - as expensive as it is - has the least effect on my allergies. All my older litters that started getting to me real bad were donated to the rescue that I work with. 

I think what you said sums up a lot more than this topic, LightningWolf - people just don't think.


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

If you foster rats, everything is paid for, and it's a fast track way to gain experience.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Really? the only bedding so far that hasn't made my allergies go crazy (and my boys love it luckily) is aspen. we used that Kaytee Clean and Comfy stuff and the boys liked it, it works just the same, but the Aspen holds smell better in my opinion.

My rat Storm is also a Jerk, he has hypothyroidism so if he doesn't get enough Iodine he gets pretty grouchy, but I love him. He loves to sleep under my chair and when he's on someone's lap he'll start boggling like crazy for up to 30 minutes some times. So he does love people, he just hasn't learned that nipping fingers and noses isn't how your suppose to show love, when he nips people normally he'll run away boggling.


----------

